# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Я ни разу, Игра "Пьём за знакомство"

## Mr_Vinni

*Смысл игры очень прост: первый участник пишет, чего он не делал ни разу в жизни. Например: я ни разу не прыгала с парашютом. Если следующий прыгал с парашютом, он пишет: пью, если нет - не пью, а дальше то, чего не делал ни разу в жизни.

Я начинаю:

Никогда не играл в карты на деньги...*

----------


## Irina

Пью. 
Я никогда не предавала друзей.

----------


## Sanych

Коварная Ирина 
Выпью на всякий случай 
Я никогда не ездил на мотоцикле за рулём.

----------


## Irina

Не Пьём  :l_moto:
Я ни разу не ездила за рулём грузовика

----------


## Sanych

Пью

Я никогда не брал деньги за секс

----------


## Irina

НЕ пью

Я никогда не хотела быть зависимой от кого-то

----------


## Patron

Пью

Я никогда в жизни не пробывал курить (много ли таких ?)

----------

